# Can you cross breed spiders?



## gixking (May 20, 2010)

na i was joking.. what is your fav species?


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

DONT DO IT!!!

it's not worth it man, there'll be carnage!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Quick!! Edit to something else! It's gonna be a massacre!


----------



## gixking (May 20, 2010)

yhyh edit urs too then lol


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Run for the hills at least u didn't do it on the shelled section


----------



## gixking (May 20, 2010)

lool i wasnt thinking of doin it anaway!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Hystercrates seem to cross a lot....


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG!!! I cant believe someones come on here asking if you can cross breed Tarantulas!!!!

:bash:

Hahaha, only joking matey, its something that interested me a while back, I did a lot of reading on hybrids (captive bred & in the wild) and I came to the conclusion that the answer in short is, no!!!
 
: victory:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Well obviously you *can* hybridise many tarantulas (species that are within the same genus), but there are many complications... mainly objections from fellow keepers regarding the morality of 'the loss of species purity'. To be honest though I'd have to agree that there is no real point in hybridisation through captive breeding... it just further mixes up matters and breeding efforts are "wasted" for a market that doesn't exist.

So yeah, you can but not many people agree with it in the hobby.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I personally think it has already happened with the Poecilotheria sp.
Just my view mind.
It does mess things up a bit .
I dare you to go on the BTS forum and ask the same question :devil:
Many moons ago,I asked the same question regarding parahybana and klugi.......only so I knew and had a pretty hard time which was understandable I must say.
I never had any plans to cross breed.....just wanted to know.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> I personally think it has already happened with the Poecilotheria sp.
> Just my view mind.
> It does mess things up a bit .
> I dare you to go on the BTS forum and ask the same question :devil:


 Poecilotheria?
Avicularia yes but poecs?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I was thinking out aloud really.....concerning the "new" sp. being discovered


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i wanna cross breed a Goliath with OBT


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> i wanna cross breed a Goliath with OBT


 I don't! 
I wanna crossbreed a goliath with a versi


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

They are your spiders to do with what you will .
I would keep it quiet though if you are serious.......
Can't see you have much luck crossing new and old world......from different continents mind......try though.....it will be a good meal for one of them


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

elliot ness said:


> I was thinking out aloud really.....concerning the "new" sp. being discovered


Well I agree with you on this, I did a write up awhile ago on *hybrids* and quite a few people flamed me on certain things I thought, although the same write up was much more accepted on Arachnophiles, I guess its just up to what the actual individual believes in....


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well I agree with you on this, I did a write up awhile ago on *hybrids* and quite a few people flamed me on certain things I thought, although the same write up was much more accepted on Arachnophiles, I guess its just up to what the actual individual believes in....


Spot on mate .
I think you should have expanded it to include other cases and other sp. though.
I have always though it happened in the wild.........hence my earlier post talking about the "new" pokies being discovered.
Very good piece,if not a bit short :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

elliot ness said:


> Spot on mate .
> I think you should have expanded it to include other cases and other sp. though.
> I have always though it happened in the wild.........hence my earlier post talking about the "new" pokies being discovered.
> Very good piece,if not a bit short :2thumb:


Yeah I should have put more time & effort into it, its still a subject that fascinates me even now, maybe one day I can do a write up that will do the subject justice


----------



## gixking (May 20, 2010)

because last time i cross bred my ts this came happend ..


----------



## gixking (May 20, 2010)

Lol i joke :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah I should have put more time & effort into it, its still a subject that fascinates me even now, maybe one day I can do a write up that will do the subject justice


You have at least one avid reader buddy :2thumb:
Paul


----------

